# Bootcamp et dropbox



## hawkins (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, dans l'optique d'une possible migration (voir sujet précédent) je souhaite dans un premier temps installer Windows 7 sur mon mac. 

J'ai juste une question ; comme ça se passe avec dropbox ? Comment la partager sur les deux systèmes et maintenir la synchronisation ? 

Merci d'avance si vous avez des conseils [emoji6]


----------



## kasimodem (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a rien à faire puisque Dropbox est un service tiers de stockage, on peut y connecter autant d'ordinateurs qu'on veut, on accède chaque fois aux mêmes fichiers dessus, et le fait de modifier un fichier sur un des ordis connectés, réplique immédiatement la modification sur tous les autres


----------



## hawkins (25 Septembre 2016)

Merci mais est ce que la synchronisation se fera vers dropbox quand je modifierai sur Windows ? Faut-il installer le logiciel dropbox sur la partie Windows ?


----------



## kasimodem (25 Septembre 2016)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai dit, on installe le client Dropbox sur chaque système d'exploitation, donc par exemple 1 sur MacOS, 1 sur Windows Bootcamp, et tout est synchro.


----------



## hawkins (25 Septembre 2016)

Okay ! Merci ;-)

Pardon pour le double post, mais je viens d'installer Windows 10 et je remarque que depuis cette partition je n'ai pas accès à mes fichiers sur OS X :-(
Existe t il une solution ?


----------

